# Just how good are these girls at Twin Peaks?



## bobsmith

I seriously like NEVER go to these places. But I was out doing things with my dog and realized they had a patio. They were beyond cool with my well trained dog. My dog is like a friggin gateway for social stuff so I was talking with a couple as soon as I got there. FF, an indoor server finally came out to ask if I have been served and was very apologetic and got me going. 

Now, mind you, I don't go to these T/A places let alone even go in public much but that girl was beyond sweet! To the point I am typing this. I am not really drawn to every hot girl but this one seemed very chill, and just a killer personality. Like every time she came around me, she wanted to hug it out. I am a hugger, no biggy, but I was like, "is this your angle?".....

Then at the end of the eve she asked if I wanted that last refill. She insisted.... She brought the check a little after and told me no hurry at all. I ended up talking to another guy so forgot to fill out the tab but I did leave my card. She came back and I hadn't touched it and she tore it up in front of me and said "don't even worry about it"...... I felt bad thinking she went tipless on that deal so I went in a little later and just slipped her about 2x what the drinks were worth in cash. 

I did not ask for anything. I just handed that off and ran. She chased me down with lots of hugging, etc. She just seems to be a hugger.....I think I lost count of how many times we hugged....

Hey man, I don't get out much anymore. I am not desperate or needy. just curious how you more experienced guys read that? She did give me her name, told me her age, yrs worked there, etc. It is the typical deal with me. Younger ones have all the vibrance and fun personality but such an age gap in the midwest. 

I did not give her my number nor ask for hers. We are easily 15yrs apart and though I have learned through experience I can have quite a good time with younger women, most are not looking for more than a 2-4yr spread. 

I just know that at these places, women are really good at leading men on. Usually I can pick that up quick, but this one is either 'really' good at her job, or she liked my dog! LOL . I just wanted to drink a beer with my dog....


----------



## Diana7

It is normal for workers to constantly hug their clients in the USA? It just wouldnt happen here period. Not professional.


----------



## Mr.Married

It’s very well proven that physical flirty touch significantly raises tips.
Every girl at every place like this is the same way. They have big round boobs and butts and walk around flirting.... it’s their job. 
She performed her job perfectly.... end of story.


----------



## bobsmith

I guess at the very least, she is really good at her job and covered my drink issues. I think what threw me was her covering my drinks. But in any case, I just needed walked back. I am sure it was nothing. I will get back to my whatever life.

Sorry, after reading I realized I got a rush. I don't socialize. I am over it now.


----------



## Enigma32

I had to Google that place. We don't have them around here but we do have a Hooters which seems to be a similar type deal. 

Hooters girls are often as you describe, very good at flirting and making money. They usually make more money than some business exec types if they are pretty and flirt enough. For the most part, they are fulfilling a need and you are paying them for it. That's all. With that said, I used to visit my local Hooters here and one of the waitresses was a drinking buddy back in the day. They are still human. So, if you think you might otherwise have a shot with that type of girl, you could be right. But if it seems to good to be true, it almost always is.


----------



## Andy1001

bobsmith said:


> I guess at the very least, she is really good at her job and covered my drink issues. I think what threw me was her covering my drinks. But in any case, I just needed walked back. I am sure it was nothing. I will get back to my whatever life.
> 
> Sorry, after reading I realized I got a rush. I don't socialize. I am over it now.


Obviously I don’t know you or anything about you. However, you seem to have enjoyed the attention of the server and she obviously enjoyed talking to you and meeting your dog. 
You say that you don’t socialize much.
You should.


----------



## Cooper

Maybe I'm cynical but her behavior seems way over the top. Behavior that leads to things like "oh I'm just sad because today's my baby girls birthday and I can't afford to get her any presents" or "my cars broke down and needs $4000 in repairs, sob,sob, I don't have that kind of money, sob, sob"

Go back a few times and see how it goes.


----------



## bobsmith

I didn't detect any deceptive behavior off her. I am no shrink but do have a genius IQ. I will probably return at some point as they have a really cool out door patio and are cool with my dog. Just to be clear about the girl though, she was not really your typical "Hooters" type. Didn't have big boobs, and actually pretty petite. Several were more attractive. 

I think more than anything she reminded me of a good friend with benefits that died on me late last yr. That one had the fake rack, piercings, but a heart of gold.


----------



## dadstartingover

She's playing the game. Strippers do the same thing. Just roll with it and have fun. Don't catch feelings. 

My wife and I went to a Twin Peaks place for the first time a few months back. We were pleasantly surprised at the level of almost nudity and quality of the girls. Food sucked, though.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

For $10 at those type places, they'll sit at your table with you and lean over so you get a good look at their boobs. That price has probably gone up some by now.

Those places prey on young innocent girls who can take a job there without their clueless parents knowing what type place it is. And then strip clubs recruit them. They only have outfits that fit really young women. I've typed a depo about it once (not this specific place). It was of one of the male employees and he spilled all the beans. 

There used to be a place here that was called something totally innocuous like The Sock Hop or something retro like that, and they did that on purpose so they could hire young girls still under their parents' thumbs without them getting suspicious, but it would only be a matter of time before the parents decided to go eat there.... they didn't last long. 

Now, having been encouraged and assuring yourself these girls are guileless and the place doesn't have an agenda to get more money out of you, you're going to go there to flirt and spend, spend, spend. What she did was a good investment, and I bet the manager knows she did it.

Just remember they're on the sex worker spectrum.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Diana7 said:


> It is normal for workers to constantly hug their clients in the USA? It just wouldnt happen here period. Not professional.


Yes, especially at places like that and definitely if he's in the South. They're also call you hun, sweety, babe, etc..... You just have to remember they're trying to work you.


----------



## bobsmith

I think she did her job well, especially on me.....lol I think my lack of socializing made me a bit jumpy but I was not foolish enough to start trying to exchange numbers or anything. I really like the vibe at the place, but never been really into these T/A scenes. 

Actually one guy I was talking to for quite a while acted like he was "best friends" with this girl. But I mentioned that to her and she referred to him as a "regular".....lol 

She did mention it was a "smart move" to bring my dog, but I train dogs and I take my Doby about everywhere with me. But I respect people and establishments if they are not into it. Some people are scared or even allergic. No biggy! But I can say, I have had all sorts of dogs with me and my Doby gets far more attention. She just soaks it up. Such a socialite she is!


----------



## Bibi1031

bobsmith said:


> I guess at the very least, she is really good at her job and covered my drink issues. I think what threw me was her covering my drinks. But in any case, I just needed walked back. I am sure it was nothing. I will get back to my whatever life.
> 
> Sorry, after reading I realized I got a rush. I don't socialize. I am over it now.


It was special to you; own that! That is what truly matters...YOU

...and your fur best gal too of course!


----------



## Bibi1031

How are the waitresses at Bombshells? They are indeed pretty, but what makes them special?


----------



## DownByTheRiver

bobsmith said:


> I think she did her job well, especially on me.....lol I think my lack of socializing made me a bit jumpy but I was not foolish enough to start trying to exchange numbers or anything. I really like the vibe at the place, but never been really into these T/A scenes.
> 
> Actually one guy I was talking to for quite a while acted like he was "best friends" with this girl. But I mentioned that to her and she referred to him as a "regular".....lol
> 
> She did mention it was a "smart move" to bring my dog, but I train dogs and I take my Doby about everywhere with me. But I respect people and establishments if they are not into it. Some people are scared or even allergic. No biggy! But I can say, I have had all sorts of dogs with me and my Doby gets far more attention. She just soaks it up. Such a socialite she is!


There are places you can take your dog and meet a better class of people, that's for sure. Dogs are chick magnets. I recommend the dog park if you have one, and lobbying the city council for one if you don't. It doesn't do me much good to be able to take my dog to a patio because I usually eat alone and wouldn't leave one out there to go order. My dog now wouldn't be any good in public like that anyway.


----------



## bobsmith

DownByTheRiver said:


> There are places you can take your dog and meet a better class of people, that's for sure. Dogs are chick magnets. I recommend the dog park if you have one, and lobbying the city council for one if you don't. It doesn't do me much good to be able to take my dog to a patio because I usually eat alone and wouldn't leave one out there to go order. My dog now wouldn't be any good in public like that anyway.


I am always looking for dog friendly places but I prefer to have her outside. She is service dog quality but I try to be respectful, especially eateries. 

I just don't do dog parks and mostly advocate against them mostly because it is a horde of undersocialized dogs and bad things happen.


----------



## DownByTheRiver

I used to go all the time and the main problems were caused when people brought children into the park which was discouraged on the website saying it was really for adults only. I have seen a handful of what might be considered serious fights there but never any blood. The worst one I saw was an English bulldog that grabbed a puppy by the neck and was serious about killing it. It's really not a good place for puppies. One of our Parks has a small dog section but honestly the small dogs are some of the more aggressive ones, especially the English bulldogs, but bulldogs of any type tend to be abrupt and kind of nose in on dogs who aren't used to that.


----------



## bobsmith

That is the fastest way to ruin a puppy for years! It is really the hardest thing ever to teach owners how to own a dog.


Bibi1031 said:


> How are the waitresses at Bombshells? They are indeed pretty, but what makes them special?


 We don't have Bombshells where I am but they seem to be all over TX and they do build some cuties down there!!! Ironically my waitress from last night is from TX....lol


----------



## Al_Bundy

Bibi1031 said:


> How are the waitresses at Bombshells? They are indeed pretty, but what makes them special?


The quality is more consistent, there's a floor to the attractiveness is the best way to put it. Where as if you go to Hooter's you might end up with a girl who could stand to lose a few (a lot) pounds.


----------



## bobsmith

The trend I seemed to notice at the Twin Peaks I visited is women were on the petite side. I am sure they have to hire what they can get but there were not many curves around. But some were wearing insanely skimpy getups. I started to wonder if there were bonuses to wearing less or if that just boosts tips.


----------



## Bibi1031

Well males are more visual. The more the waitress reveals the more of a visual the man sees. 

My nephew wanted to open up a hooters. He knew business would boom with all his college buddies alone. His dad didn't bother. College kids are horny and broke. LOL


----------



## ccpowerslave

We had a place in my home town called “Texas Looseys” my mom took us there. Her explanation was she wanted to make sure we weren’t gay but maybe there is more to it. 🤔


----------



## Bibi1031

ccpowerslave said:


> We had a place in my home town called “Texas Looseys” my mom took us there. Her explanation was she wanted to make sure we weren’t gay but maybe there is more to it. 🤔


Well the cat's out of the bag now. What is that more to it thingie circulating in that head of yours. Your chest ain't no warehouse. Spill the beans; nosy Rosie wants to know.😂


----------



## ccpowerslave

Bibi1031 said:


> Well the cat's out of the bag now. What is that more to it thingie circulating in that head of yours. Your chest ain't no warehouse. Spill the beans; nosy Rosie wants to know.😂


It could be instead my mom wanted to see the waitresses in G-strings and cowboy hats.

I mean lord knows I am a fan of g-strings in fact I bought my wife one today that I hope she will wear for me 😈


----------



## Bibi1031

Or she was surveying the types of meats her boys were sampling before bringing em home. 

...or Maybe one of them cowgirls would want to roundup and ride her boys and she wanted to make sure her cuties just sampled but never bought.

Oh geeze my mind is spinning. So many scenarios with settings in the very wild wild WEST. Yeehaw!

Rile them up cowgirls! Earn your keep and keep me rich.🍿


----------



## ccpowerslave

Bibi1031 said:


> Or she was surveying the types of meats her boys were sampling before bringing em home.
> 
> ...or Maybe one of them cowgirls would want to roundup and ride her boys and she wanted to make sure her cuties just sampled but never bought.
> 
> Oh geeze my mind is spinning. So many scenarios with settings in the very wild wild WEST. Yeehaw!
> 
> Rile them up cowgirls! Earn your keep and keep me rich.🍿


Hahha I have to say they were hot.

She did always warn us about getting girls pregnant. Thanks mom!


----------



## Bibi1031

Yup. My boy knows better. He listened to his momma as much as he could. Needless to say, he brought me home a beautiful girl that had two kids already. The beautiful girl was a waitress in Vegas!😱

Two months after they married in Vegas, he gets deported to Afghanistan. 2 months later, she goes dark. 4 months later, she sends him divorce papers. His Vegas buddies let him know his ho is hoeing around. It turns out she gets pregnant again, and it sure as hell ain't my boy's kid. Broken hearted, my dumb kid sends off annulment papers.

Moral of this true story:. My kid didn't get no girl pregnant. He picked up a girl sampler platter. Your momma was lucky. This momma was not!🙄

Thank goodness time does its thing and my boy's heart mended. His picker needs some tuning up though.

You guys out there in Twin Peaks, Hooters, etc. Remember that those girls may one day marry into your family! LOL

Be nice and generous with your tips, and don't buy the sample platters!


----------



## DownByTheRiver

ccpowerslave said:


> We had a place in my home town called “Texas Looseys” my mom took us there. Her explanation was she wanted to make sure we weren’t gay but maybe there is more to it. 🤔


Your mom was running a game on you!


----------



## ccpowerslave

DownByTheRiver said:


> Your mom was running a game on you!


Maybe. I would say it kicked off my life long enjoyment of the g string but that would be lying hahah.


----------



## ccpowerslave

Man those waitresses in Vegas they’re running the same thing. I am too old for it now thank heavens. 

It’s one of the last places I find I can wear my gold Rolex and not have to worry about getting stabbed for it. For Billy Idol I doubt we’ll leave the Waldorf except to gamble a bit at Aria and see the show.


----------



## bobsmith

Jeez..... and I never found even one porn mag or sex toy in my parents room, ever. Nor I would I find either of them in a dirty establishment. 
And now people know why I am attracted to a 20 something waitress with tats that gave me attention. I will take bad girls for 100 Alex....or is he still living? I feel like he gone....


----------



## Enigma32

Al_Bundy said:


> Where as if you go to Hooter's you might end up with a girl who could stand to lose a few (a lot) pounds.


Really? Not around here, man. The Hooter's girls here are always 🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Bibi1031

Enigma32 said:


> Really? Not around here, man. The Hooter's girls here are always 🔥🔥🔥🔥


My nephew repeats like a parakeet the same dang phrase. They're hot daddy. The big bucks will roll in! Dad just keeps reading his paper. His boy needs some growing up to do. He just can't follow in sissy Bibi's boy's shoes. 

Ahhhh ****, I gotta disown him now; or I won't have enough dough to pay my tips at Hooters!


----------



## bobsmith

Not even sure if we still have a Hooters. I don't think I ever went. I think it was the last time I was at Twin Peaks, which was yrs ago, one of the waitresses asked me basically if I was looking to meet a woman there. lol I was like, "uh, this is like the last place I would pick to actually hook up!" Mostly filled with pervs wanting to see an ass and many women would not step foot in there feeling the competition side. Yet, where did I got??? lol


----------



## MJJEAN

Enigma32 said:


> I had to Google that place. We don't have them around here but we do have a Hooters which seems to be a similar type deal.


The last of the Hooters around here are dumps. They have ****e food and the waitresses wear a tank top and short-shorts. In contrast, Twin Peaks is newer, nicer, the food is a bit better, and the girls wear lingerie. Literal lingerie, btw, as in garters, stockings, thong, and lacy bra.


ccpowerslave said:


> We had a place in my home town called “Texas Looseys” my mom took us there. Her explanation was she wanted to make sure we weren’t gay but maybe there is more to it. 🤔


I took my son to Twin Peaks. Frankly, I wanted to put the boy in a social situation with hot scantily clad women and make sure he could coherently speak to them. I didn't want the boy to get tongue tied and trip all over himself every time a hottie said words in his general direction.



Enigma32 said:


> Really? Not around here, man. The Hooter's girls here are always 🔥🔥🔥🔥


Oh, not here! Hooters here is a joke. Literally on morning talk radio, doesn't matter the station, there will be jokes made. Hooters has so-so women at best and their wings are guaranteed to give you the trots.


----------



## Blondilocks

Our local Hooters closed due to lack of business. What did they expect? We're a suburb with an abundance of retirees. Plus, the girls were all local college kids who were more interested in digging their shorts out of their cracks than trying to get bigger tips.


----------



## Bibi1031

bobsmith said:


> Not even sure if we still have a Hooters. I don't think I ever went. I think it was the last time I was at Twin Peaks, which was yrs ago, one of the waitresses asked me basically if I was looking to meet a woman there. lol I was like, "uh, this is like the last place I would pick to actually hook up!" Mostly filled with pervs wanting to see an ass and many women would not step foot in there feeling the competition side. Yet, where did I got??? lol


Well, look at it this way;. You got a pick me up from an unusual pick up place (several puns intended). Life is funny sometimes. We just have to roll with the punches...punches of laughter, that is.😀


----------



## Bibi1031

Blondilocks said:


> Our local Hooters closed due to lack of business. What did they expect? We're a suburb with an abundance of retirees. Plus, the girls were all local college kids who were more interested in digging their shorts out of their cracks than trying to get bigger tips.


I wonder if another college kid convinced his daddy that a local Hooters would be a gold mine in the burbs!🤔


----------



## Al_Bundy

Enigma32 said:


> Really? Not around here, man. The Hooter's girls here are always 🔥🔥🔥🔥


I live in a large metro area. So the closer to city center they are always smoking at Hooters, but out in the suburbs it's hit or miss. Not saying the women look like they should be at Denny's but major difference between downtown and the ones in the burbs.

There's also a lot those Brestaurants around and add in the strip clubs and there's a lot of demand for hot bodies.

Then there's the one off places where it's like they compete to see how much they can get away with and still be considered a restaurant. Good times.


----------



## Rowan

I live in a college town that's also got a large military base. 

Our Hooters is terrible. The food's bad, the girls are generally kinda homely and the place is always sort of dirty. Like a bad dive bar. 

The Twin Peaks here, though, is really pretty good. My husband and I go fairly often. The beer is always cold, the bartenders make decent cocktails and the food is always very good - much better than the competing fast-casual beer & wings types of places. The servers are usually in tall boots, black booty shorts and red check flannel shirts tied up below the breast and open at the front to show their slightly undersized bras. They tend to be very fit and very pretty. But, you can tell the restaurant is mostly hiring for looks, rather than for brains. The table service is so bad that we always sit at the bar because the girls they hire as bartenders have to be at least smart enough to make drinks. That means there's at least an even chance of them getting your food order right, bringing you utensils and not forgetting to refill your drink. 

I've eaten there with my son a few times. He likes one of the burgers, but has never been wowed by the pretty staff. They aren't wearing any less than he sees on a good percentage of women on the street around here in the Summer, and more than what his female friends wear to the beach, river or pool. And even he thinks the service sucks. It's pretty bad if a 20 year old guy thinks it might be better to hire slightly more competent staff, even if they have smaller boobs.


----------



## bobsmith

I can only speak for the TP that I visited, and I am far from a regular. I was pretty surprised with what they get away with but I agree, this is what you would see at any beach or pool. Think G string. I know when I went there in the past, it was obvious they don't hire girls with a competency test. They forget things, and mostly airheads. I guess that is why my server from the other night wowed me a bit. I could tell she was intelligent....Smart enough to confuse me I guess....lol But as with all of them, I just put them in a different barrel when they decide to make themselves visual objects for hungry men.


----------



## Bibi1031

bobsmith said:


> I can only speak for the TP that I visited, and I am far from a regular. I was pretty surprised with what they get away with but I agree, this is what you would see at any beach or pool. Think G string. I know when I went there in the past, it was obvious they don't hire girls with a competency test. They forget things, and mostly airheads. I guess that is why my server from the other night wowed me a bit. *I could tell she was intelligent....Smart enough to confuse me I guess....lol * But as with all of them, I just put them in a different barrel when they decide to make themselves visual objects for hungry men.


She was smart enough to perfect a craft/talent. Help her pay bills is my guess.


----------



## bobsmith

Bibi1031 said:


> She was smart enough to perfect a craft/talent. Help her pay bills is my guess.


She is good at her job! The touching and such I get but all the chit chat and her shredding my bill surprised me. Lure the new guy is my guess.


----------



## Bibi1031

I think she was being genuine...regarding your dog Dawg! LOL

No seriously, she probably liked you for whatever reason. Enjoy it and accept it. You are likable!


----------



## Elizabeth001

bobsmith said:


> She is good at her job! The touching and such I get but all the chit chat and her shredding my bill surprised me. Lure the new guy is my guess.


That’s how you snag a new “regular”. Regulars are where the money you know you can count on comes from…not just hoping you’ll be busy enough to make the electric bill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bibi1031

Elizabeth001 said:


> That’s how you snag a new “regular”. Regulars are where the money you know you can count on comes from…not just hoping you’ll be busy enough to make the electric bill.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shredding the bill is the catch here. She trusted him. If she has a habit of trusting just anyone and everyone, then she would be broke or fired no?


----------



## bobsmith

Bibi1031 said:


> Shredding the bill is the catch here. She trusted him. If she has a habit of trusting just anyone and everyone, then she would be broke or fired no?


Trust the guy with a well mannered dog......
Went and found her a bit later, handed her cash, thanked her, told her she was sweet and cute, and left. No I did not pander her or ask for digits. Bet she has heard it all anyway.....lol


----------



## Elizabeth001

Didn’t he give her enough money for the drinks and then some? She probably paid for the drinks and kept the rest and stands a good chance of him coming back to tip her generously again. A good way to hook a fish. The key is to keep them coming back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobsmith

Just an update on this deal, just for entertainment purposes I guess. So I visited the place again last week. I again sat outside because I like to take my dog and we really enjoyed it last time. This woman came out, remembered my name, lots of hugs, etc, etc, and handled my drinks even though she was supposed to be doing indoor tables. 

She was very flirty but I really didn't flirt back much. She called me sexy several times, touching my nipple, hugging, etc. I did not tip anything major on this run. She told me she would be back in a few and came back with her work tickets and did her "paperwork" at my table. 

Whether she is really into me romantically is in the air, but she genuinely seems to trust and like me. But I sort of planned to just enjoy hanging out at this place and let things roll. I am not going to ask for her number, but if she offers, we can see what happens, but I am just not going to put myself out there on something like this. I have to admit, she is pretty young, but she acts mature and respectable. Maybe at the very least, she could be a friend of sorts. 

She did ask if I was going to come back and I just told her "we'll see"....lol I think she knew I would return. If nothing else, I think she sees me as a not-creepy type so she can let her guard down a bit.


----------



## heartsbeating

bobsmith said:


> She was very flirty but I really didn't flirt back much. She called me sexy several times, touching my nipple, hugging, etc.
> 
> I have to admit, she is pretty young, but she acts mature and respectable. Maybe at the very least, she could be a friend of sorts.


Alright, I can't resist... how on earth did the touching your nipple come about? 

I don't mean to rain on your parade... cue that I'm about to. I must be getting 'old' as I just don't connect being mature and respectable with calling you sexy and interacting with you like that upon second meeting and within her work space. My knee-jerk response is that's not a sign of a mature and grounded woman. Let the tomatoes fly my way, that's how I call it. The need to express like that so openly is either a play for work purposes, or for validation of some kind, or both. Don't get me wrong, if there's genuine interest I get flirtation. However, I'd personally view this as shenanigans.


----------



## heartsbeating

She's worked out that approach works with you (and likely many others). 

Perhaps as a way to provide a sense of validation to the men. 

While I'm not suggesting that some simply don't enjoy a bit of banter for what it is, and some might view this next thought as naive in a way, but (yes, always a but) I'd personally interpret that if a man is kinda squared away, then he can see straight through those tactics and they typically don't really fly or hold much weight. In saying that, you're enjoying the interaction so how about I exit stage left?


----------



## PieceOfSky

We have a restaurant called “Tilted Kilt” here. I figure it must have a similar, but different, sort of theme as does Hooters and Twin Peaks. Not sure, as I’ve never stopped in. A bit concerned about what might be up in there.


----------



## bobsmith

heartsbeating said:


> Alright, I can't resist... how on earth did the touching your nipple come about?


LOL, IDK, we were just standing and talking and she just gave me a little pinch. Be honest, it ain't the first time! My nippies are a little 'proud' at times and apparently some women like it, or so they say. It was really just a quick touch, not really any major 'feel up' or anything. 

I think my choice of words in 'mature and respectable' may have been poor considering where she works and how she dresses. I realize many women write them off quick and I really never pay attention to servers at these places because they are usually the dimmest bulb on the tree. 

Anyway, as I mentioned, I am not going to allow myself to get in my head about any of it. I feel confident she likes me on a personal level, but to say she is my type or I can see this going well is stretching things. At least I have a personal server I can call on when I visit this place and she does a great job!


----------



## Enigma32

bobsmith said:


> Anyway, as I mentioned, I am not going to allow myself to get in my head about any of it. I feel confident she likes me on a personal level, but to say she is my type or I can see this going well is stretching things. *At least I have a personal server I can call on when I visit this place* and she does a great job!


That is kinda the end goal of her behavior. In the restaurant business, there is a rule that basically says if you can get a customer to return 3 times, you own them. If she flirts with you enough that you become a regular, it's regular income for her. If you tip well and you keep coming back then yeah, she's good at her job. 

I'm not saying it's not possible that she likes you on a personal level, stranger things have happened, but everything you are describing here is just modus operandi for girls like her.


----------



## heartsbeating

bobsmith said:


> LOL, IDK, we were just standing and talking and she just gave me a little pinch. Be honest, it ain't the first time! My nippies are a little 'proud' at times and apparently some women like it, or so they say. It was really just a quick touch, not really any major 'feel up' or anything.
> 
> I think my choice of words in 'mature and respectable' may have been poor considering where she works and how she dresses. I realize many women write them off quick and I really never pay attention to servers at these places because they are usually the dimmest bulb on the tree.
> 
> Anyway, as I mentioned, I am not going to allow myself to get in my head about any of it. I feel confident she likes me on a personal level, but to say she is my type or I can see this going well is stretching things. At least I have a personal server I can call on when I visit this place and she does a great job!


Well, it’s not the way SHE dresses it’s an outfit that goes with the job / territory she chose to work in. I’d also not make assumptions about her intelligence. What I do think is the business is tailored to appeal primarily to some men. Young, attractive, fit females in relatively scantily clad outfits while normalised in a restaurant setting. Combined with a type of hypersexualised illusion. In other words, making the client feel ‘special’ to receive flirtatious attention in order to receive tips and repeat business. If you feel some kind of special through her overt attention towards you, then she’s playing the game that’s expected. Maybe there’s a chance that it’s more on the personal level with just you. I’d hazard a guess you’re not the only guy thinking that though.

Still, if you’re not going to get too in your head about it and confident that it’s personal towards you, regardless if you’re interested or not on a personal level in return, then okay, good for you.

If that sounds snarky, it isn’t meant to be. Tone is lost in this format!


----------



## Andy1001

Can anyone tell me what they think would happen if the op had “tweaked” the servers nipple instead?


----------



## bobsmith

Oh, I am not about to get handsie with the server! Like I mentioned, I really like the patio area and they accommodate my dog. Even bring her a water bowl. No need to screw that up. I am cool with just having a place to visit. I do think this server "likes" me, but I am not saying romantically. For all I know, she is treating me like her big brother...or at least has a level of comfort with me that I am not going to get in my head over it. 

I did find it odd that she is so forthcoming with her personal life like where she lives, but maybe that her unique angle. 

I am a bit intrigued as she explains the 'biz'. She said turn over with servers a very high and they hire based on looks (no surprise) and some of them need help doing simple math.....lmao.


----------



## 2&out

IMO nothing wrong with enjoying a comfortable place with scenery. I frequent a very nice upper scale family owned establishment some because the environment I like a lot, the food is always excellent, and the owners married daughter is super friendly to me and hot hot OMG beautiful. She treats me special and we shamelessly flirt with each other. I always leave a nice tip, she always makes sure to tell me how great it is to see/talk to me, and I think we are both just fine with the arrangement.


----------



## Enigma32

Andy1001 said:


> Can anyone tell me what they think would happen if the op had “tweaked” the servers nipple instead?


He would have been accused of sexual assault, likely kicked out of the restaurant indefinitely, possibly arrested and have to register as a sex offender. There is a huge double standard when it comes to sexual misconduct between the genders.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Try mixing it up. Instead of TP go to another similar restaurant even if it's just Hooters. If you live in a decent size city you can probably hit a different one every weekend for a least a month or two without repeating.

At the very least it gets you used to being around women who are above average attractiveness. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Enigma32 said:


> He would have been accused of sexual assault, likely kicked out of the restaurant indefinitely, possibly arrested and have to register as a sex offender. There is a huge double standard when it comes to sexual misconduct between the genders.


Double standard yes, however in this situation I doubt if much would have happened if he tweaked hers right back. She wouldn’t be there if she didn’t need the money. She more than likely would not have reported it. Particularly if she is one of the lesser visually attractive waitress. 

Owners of establishments like this ONLY care about the customer/money. 

My first dancing gig paid $.50/drink after the first 5 drinks per customer. You learn to order vodka and dilute it in the restroom. Southern Louisiana 35 years ago. 

Keep them there, keep them spending, make sure they come back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enigma32

Elizabeth001 said:


> Double standard yes, however in this situation I doubt if much would have happened if he tweaked hers right back. She wouldn’t be there if she didn’t need the money. She more than likely would not have reported it. Particularly if she is one of the lesser visually attractive waitress.
> 
> Owners of establishments like this ONLY care about the customer/money.
> 
> My first dancing gig paid $.50/drink after the first 5 drinks per customer. You learn to order vodka and dilute it in the restroom. Southern Louisiana 35 years ago.
> 
> Keep them there, keep them spending, make sure they come back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know a guy that got kicked out of Hooters for touching his waitress and was never allowed to return. She had been touching all of us just fine but he did that old cliche where he adjusted her necklace, she got mad, and management kicked him out. It happened at the end of the meal so everyone just left but he was told never to come back.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Many years ago when my friends and I were cutting our teeth we'd talk to waitresses as practice because they were basically paid to be nice to you. Gave us some (false) confidence that eventually turned into competency. The upside was we got to where we could usually tell the difference between a girl liking us and working us. The downside was we ended up dating various waitresses.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Al_Bundy said:


> Many years ago when my friends and I were cutting our teeth we'd talk to waitresses as practice because they were basically paid to be nice to you. Gave us some (false) confidence that eventually turned into competency. The upside was we got to where we could usually tell the difference between a girl liking us and working us. The downside was we ended up dating various waitresses.


BAHAHAHAHAAAA!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elizabeth001

Enigma32 said:


> I know a guy that got kicked out of Hooters for touching his waitress and was never allowed to return. She had been touching all of us just fine but he did that old cliche where he adjusted her necklace, she got mad, and management kicked him out. It happened at the end of the meal so everyone just left but he was told never to come back.


My guess is this was probably a new store. 


ETA: Or new management.

Second edit: Perhaps sleeping with the manager ….I’m on a roll tonight! 

Wait…wait! One more…preggars with the manager’s baby! Somebody stop me!


----------



## Enigma32

Elizabeth001 said:


> My guess is this was probably a new store.
> 
> 
> ETA: Or new management.


Not sure about the management but that Hooters had been there forever. We used to go there all the time until the other guy got kicked out. I think he worked his way back in a couple years later and all was forgotten though. Most of the girls that worked there were seasonal.


----------



## Al_Bundy

It sounds like OP is just enjoying himself. But it sounds like a few of us have worked in the service industry and have seen how this goes when the guy is clueless. The guy walks in to see his "favorite bartender" who he thinks loves him. She's in the back cursing, talking about how gross the guy is. As soon as she leaves the alley to the front of the house where he is she changes into a completely different person. All bright with smiles, gives him a hug and presses her breasts against him. He says some dumb joke, she laughs way too fcking hard at it. Ya'll know how this goes.......


----------



## Elizabeth001

Al_Bundy said:


> It sounds like OP is just enjoying himself. But it sounds like a few of us have worked in the service industry and have seen how this goes when the guy is clueless. The guy walks in to see his "favorite bartender" who he thinks loves him. She's in the back cursing, talking about how gross the guy is. As soon as she leaves the alley to the front of the house where he is she changes into a completely different person. All bright with smiles, gives him a hug and presses her tits against him. He says some dumb joke, she laughs way too fcking hard at it. Ya'll know how this goes.......


Bingo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobsmith

Al_Bundy said:


> At the very least it gets you used to being around women who are above average attractiveness. Nothing wrong with that.


Not trying to piss arrogance but this waitress nothing close to as attractive as my ex. I think I can handle it. 

I might just see about snagging a phone number on next visit just so we can all stop wondering....lol

I think regardless of any contact norms, it just isn't my style to push the limits in a place like this. But I do totally agree about the double standards put on men. Women will pretty much do and touch whatever they want, and tell you you are a sensitive wimp if you call foul. I recall going to a woman's apartment and the woman pretty much mounted me like Sea Biscuit and got a nice handful of ****. I think that one probably had S&M gear I didn't know about. All I have gathered in my later years is women do not expect to be turned down for sex and not used to it. Apparently men should "handle it" though....


----------



## heartsbeating

Elizabeth001 said:


> Double standard yes, however in this situation I doubt if much would have happened if he tweaked hers right back. She wouldn’t be there if she didn’t need the money. She more than likely would not have reported it. Particularly if she is one of the lesser visually attractive waitress.
> 
> Owners of establishments like this ONLY care about the customer/money.
> 
> My first dancing gig paid $.50/drink after the first 5 drinks per customer. You learn to order vodka and dilute it in the restroom. Southern Louisiana 35 years ago.
> 
> Keep them there, keep them spending, make sure they come back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What you're sharing here aligns with this article, in that the complaint mentions numerous incidences of sexual harassment being ignored and/or encouraged and accepted.

Twin Peaks hit with federal lawsuit alleging lingerie uniforms, body grading system led to ‘rampant sexual harassment’

In the complaint against Twin Peaks within the section about 'the public face of Twin Peaks' is the following (not that it's a surprise to anyone here):

_Most importantly, the “essential ingredient” for the “perfect lodge experience” is that it provides “Twin Peaks Girls,” defined as: a. Beautiful faces; b. Equal parts friendly, engaging and attentive; c. Ensuring that every guest feels like a regular; and, d. The reason customers consistently come back for more._

Another snippet within the complaint raises this:_ As a result of Twin Peaks’ corporate structure, reinforced by former Hooters executives and lawyers, the enterprise has found great success across America with its winning formula of appearing to be legitimate business where young women voluntarily work in a sexualized environment, but in reality, the young women were recruited into abusive, hostile and illegal working conditions that violate this country’s law that protect against discrimination and harassment._

However, I think Andy raises a good and ligitimate point by way of his question. Perhaps it depends on the individual establishment, however, the norm of the experience (and which could be perceived as double-standard) may well change into the future, in considering the lawsuit.


----------



## Cici1990

This is what comes to mind every time I see the title of this thread. Please tell me I’m not the only one. Anyone else love this show?


----------



## ccpowerslave

Cici1990 said:


> This is what comes to mind every time I see the title of this thread. Please tell me I’m not the only one. Anyone else love this show?
> 
> View attachment 77475


Season 1 amazing. Season 2 meh…


----------



## Cici1990

ccpowerslave said:


> Season 1 amazing. Season 2 meh…


Season 1 is the best, Season 2 is still pretty great. Season 3? I got Showtime just for the sake of watching Season 3 when it came out. Ok, I actually had like a little party for the premiere with coffee, cherry pie, a percolator with a fish in it. I was REALLY excited. Oh I’m the best at theme parties. I love them.Anyway, for that? FOR THAT?


----------



## heartsbeating

bobsmith said:


> I might just see about snagging a phone number on next visit just so we can all stop wondering....lol


I think you might be the only one 'wondering' ...majority perceive her interaction as part of her job. Regardless of whether she gives you her number or not.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Al_Bundy said:


> Yes, especially at places like that and definitely if he's in the South. They're also call you hun, sweety, babe, etc..... You just have to remember they're trying to work you.


Reminds me of my mom's bestie. She was your basic truck stop waitress. Hard worker and called everyone baby or sweetie. Easier than trying to remember names.


----------



## Divinely Favored

Bibi1031 said:


> How are the waitresses at Bombshells? They are indeed pretty, but what makes them special?


First time i saw one of those off the interstate going into Austin i thought "Hey ill have to check it out, might have some neat war stuff decor" Did not go when i found out it was like a Hooters or Bone Daddy's BBQ.


----------



## Al_Bundy

Cici1990 said:


> This is what comes to mind every time I see the title of this thread. Please tell me I’m not the only one. Anyone else love this show?
> 
> View attachment 77475



Based on that cover, not much for "peaks"


----------



## Blondilocks

@bobsmith, you need to learn to not let women pinch or touch your nipples. WTH? That waitress needs a talking to. Don't let women get away with bad behavior - it only encourages them and they need to learn some time.


----------



## Evinrude58

Waiting for verificatuon on that number, Bob, lol.
Not a doubter, just waiting.


----------



## bobsmith

Evinrude58 said:


> Waiting for verificatuon on that number, Bob, lol.
> Not a doubter, just waiting.


Roger that! I'm not a quitter coach!


----------



## Marc878

Blondilocks said:


> Our local Hooters closed due to lack of business. What did they expect? We're a suburb with an abundance of retirees. Plus, *the girls were all local college kids who were more interested in digging their shorts out of their cracks than trying to get bigger tips.*


Not that here’s anything wrong with that. They have excellent grilled chicken sandwiches!!!!


----------



## ccpowerslave

Marc878 said:


> Not that here’s anything wrong with that. They have excellent grilled chicken sandwiches!!!!


🤔 trying to think of whether “grilled chicken sandwiches” is a euphemism.


----------



## aine

Never heard of Twin Peaks (only the movie/serial) until I looked it up. Another restaurant chain exploiting and sexualizing females and by the looks of this post exploiting lonely men also. The whole thing is rotten.


----------



## aine

Al_Bundy said:


> It sounds like OP is just enjoying himself. But it sounds like a few of us have worked in the service industry and have seen how this goes when the guy is clueless. The guy walks in to see his "favorite bartender" who he thinks loves him. She's in the back cursing, talking about how gross the guy is. As soon as she leaves the alley to the front of the house where he is she changes into a completely different person. All bright with smiles, gives him a hug and presses her breasts against him. He says some dumb joke, she laughs way too fcking hard at it. Ya'll know how this goes.......


Serves him right for being stupid. Like the old bald white guys in SE Asia who hook up with gorgeous Thai girls. The girls aint with them for their looks, come on!


----------



## ElwoodPDowd

aine said:


> Serves him right for being stupid. Like the old bald white guys in SE Asia who hook up with gorgeous Thai girls. The girls aint with them for their looks, come on!


Thanks, I know who I am, but at least I am hooking up with gorgeous girls.
I don't really care WHY she's with me, as long as she IS with me.
I wouldn't be with me either, given a choice.
Ps. you forgot fat.


----------



## Enigma32

aine said:


> Serves him right for being stupid. Like the old bald white guys in SE Asia who hook up with gorgeous Thai girls. The girls aint with them for their looks, come on!


Yeah, whenever I see someone with a gorgeous Thai girl, my first instinct is to feel sorry for that guy. I mean, who would want to have sex with a gorgeous Thai girl? Sounds like torture.


----------



## Andy1001

Enigma32 said:


> Yeah, whenever I see someone with a gorgeous Thai girl, my first instinct is to feel sorry for that guy. I mean, who would want to have sex with a gorgeous Thai girl? Sounds like torture.


An awful lot of those “Gorgeous Thai Girls” aren’t girls at all.🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Enigma32

Andy1001 said:


> An awful lot of those “Gorgeous Thai Girls” aren’t girls at all.🥺🥺🥺


True story. Those....ladies are pretty easy to spot though. I ran into a few of them when I was overseas. The prettiest of those "ladies" are generally just makeup experts who also know how to use camera filters really well. If she has makeup caked on like crazy, she has something to hide. I saw quite a few of them and I never ran into one that could really fool anyone, not really. And despite the reputation, they are still pretty rare. If you see a guy with a hot SE Asian girl, she's most likely exactly what she appears to be.


----------



## Talker67

Mr.Married said:


> It’s very well proven that physical flirty touch significantly raises tips.
> Every girl at every place like this is the same way. They have big round boobs and butts and walk around flirting.... it’s their job.
> She performed her job perfectly.... end of story.


she was working it.
nothing wrong with that, that is how they earn their tips!
and, at least subconsciously, she gave your ego a boost too


----------



## Talker67

i must be half asleep. took me a couple minutes until it dawned on me what the bar's name, Twin Peaks, was referring to!


----------



## Divinely Favored

In Austin i can think of Twin Peaks, Hooters, Bombshells(think WWII pinup girl) and Bone Daddy's BBQ.


----------



## Talker67

Divinely Favored said:


> In Austin i can think of Twin Peaks, Hooters, Bombshells(think WWII pinup girl) and Bone Daddy's BBQ.


guyz in Texas have ALL the luck!


----------



## Divinely Favored

Talker67 said:


> guyz in Texas have ALL the luck!


I just work in Tx and go to Austin for training occasionally. I do not go to any of those places. Louigi's in the Domain is superb Italian food. Place looks like you would see Capone eating there. Big Daddy's burgers is really good too, it is close to our Central Office Hqs. North x Northwest is really nice. Great food seated amongst the giant copper brewing tanks for their beer mfg.

Other than that it is church, motel, Hqs and Law Enforcement Supply store. Would not mind seeing the military stuff that i imagine is on the walls at Bombshells.


----------



## bobsmith

Talker67 said:


> she was working it.
> nothing wrong with that, that is how they earn their tips!
> and, at least subconsciously, she gave your ego a boost too


I have mentally retracted any emotional interest, but though everyone tells me it's "all about the tip", it seems to be saving me some cash since she has not let me tip her the past couple visits. I guess walking her to her car is probably all part of the act too, but I just see it as a friendly gesture. 

I would not mind if they changed this place to a more typical venue, but I will still enjoy what they have going.


----------



## aine

Enigma32 said:


> Yeah, whenever I see someone with a gorgeous Thai girl, my first instinct is to feel sorry for that guy. I mean, who would want to have sex with a gorgeous Thai girl? Sounds like torture.


yeah but there is usually a cost attached .......at some point!


----------



## Enigma32

aine said:


> yeah but there is usually a cost attached .......at some point!


A man pays one way or another. Might as well get someone worth paying for.


----------



## OnTheRocks

Divinely Favored said:


> I just work in Tx and go to Austin for training occasionally. I do not go to any of those places. Louigi's in the Domain is superb Italian food. Place looks like you would see Capone eating there. Big Daddy's burgers is really good too, it is close to our Central Office Hqs. North x Northwest is really nice. Great food seated amongst the giant copper brewing tanks for their beer mfg.
> 
> Other than that it is church, motel, Hqs and Law Enforcement Supply store. Would not mind seeing the military stuff that i imagine is on the walls at Bombshells.


Long time Austinite here... Bone Daddy's, Big Daddy's, and NXNW are all closed forever (I assume due to covid). I really miss Bone Daddy's - great food, great scenery, and decent service considering the quality of the scenery. I had probably 15 of my birthday lunch/dinners there in the last 2 decades. Never really spent much time at the other breastaurants around town - seem to be the B and C teams, and/or training facilities for the Yellow Rose & Sugar's.


----------



## Divinely Favored

OnTheRocks said:


> Long time Austinite here... Bone Daddy's, Big Daddy's, and NXNW are all closed forever (I assume due to covid). I really miss Bone Daddy's - great food, great scenery, and decent service considering the quality of the scenery. I had probably 15 of my birthday lunch/dinners there in the last 2 decades. Never really spent much time at the other breastaurants around town - seem to be the B and C teams, and/or training facilities for the Yellow Rose & Sugar's.


Never been to YR or Sugar's. Will be retiring Jan. so doubt ever will. 23 yrs for the Agency so stick a fork in me. Time to do something different. Luckily my job has same retirement as DPS, 20 yrs.


----------



## aine

Enigma32 said:


> A man pays one way or another. Might as well get someone worth paying for.


A rather cynical view of relationships. But I guess if you have such a mercenary view of women you cannot expect any such thing as a relationship, for you it is just an instrumental exchange.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd

aine said:


> A rather cynical view of relationships. But I guess if you have such a mercenary view of women you cannot expect any such thing as a relationship, for you it is just an instrumental exchange.


I have the same POV as Enigma.
But only reached that position after my wife of 30 years grabbed all she could.
I believe most men believe in love, marriage and relationships ..... until the woman they love teaches them different.
Of course there's many guys that never learn, and repeat their mistakes until they run out of money.
It only took me one lesson, now I insist on value for money, and I've had a much better time after I learned my lesson.

Q: What happened to all the good men?
A: Women taught them to choose another path.


----------



## Evinrude58

bobsmith said:


> I have mentally retracted any emotional interest, but though everyone tells me it's "all about the tip", it seems to be saving me some cash since she has not let me tip her the past couple visits. I guess walking her to her car is probably all part of the act too, but I just see it as a friendly gesture.
> 
> I would not mind if they changed this place to a more typical venue, but I will still enjoy what they have going.


Bob, you never said whether she gave you her number..... 😂


----------



## Cletus

ElwoodPDowd said:


> I have the same POV as Enigma.
> But only reached that position after my wife of 30 years grabbed all she could.


From my equally (in)valid sample size of one, women are forgiving, trustworthy, kind, frugal, and fiercely loyal.

As an engineer, I would expect to be thoroughly laughed out of the room were I to generalize that to half of the human population.


----------



## Enigma32

aine said:


> A rather cynical view of relationships. But I guess if you have such a mercenary view of women you cannot expect any such thing as a relationship, for you it is just an instrumental exchange.


You've been here all these years and you think believe otherwise? Pay attention to the threads here. Once someone's "needs" are no longer being met, the general consensus is for that partner to bail. Look at everyone cheating. You think they are with their person out of love? If so, then why are they banging someone else? Not love, they just found someone they think will fulfill their needs better so off they go. 

I'm not sayin no one out there is in love, I think some people really are. Other just say they are until their needs are no longer being met and then they start to demonize their partner to justify walking away. 

As a man, we are generally expected to pay the bills for most things, and most ladies want a guy that makes more money than they do, regardless of how much they make. Once I know I am expected to pay for something, I am gonna make sure I get something out of it.


----------



## ElwoodPDowd

Enigma32 said:


> I'm not sayin no one out there is in love, I think some people really are. Other just say they are until their needs are no longer being met and then they start to demonize their partner to justify walking away.


I've learnt to disregard love as a motive for me to do anything for a woman.
Once you start banging another woman those feelings soon change.
My feelings of love only allow someone else to harm and manipulate me.
Self-interest is much more important.


----------



## Evinrude58

ElwoodPDowd said:


> I've learnt to disregard love as a motive for me to do anything for a woman.
> Once you start banging another woman those feelings soon change.
> *My feelings of love only allow someone else to harm and manipulate me.*
> Self-interest is much more important.


Have to agree on that


----------



## bobsmith

Evinrude58 said:


> Bob, you never said whether she gave you her number..... 😂


In a round about way, yes. We were chatting and she texted me a pic. I have decided not to get ambitious here and just enjoy the company because their patio is pretty cool. I'm also saving a ton of cash as she never lets me tip her. If she gets off before close, she comes to drink with me, walk her to her car, etc. 

But maybe my smarter side is kicking in and realizing it would likely be a fling. Not too much in common. 

So yeah, I have a number, but not really permission to use it...lol I'm also cool with a friendly deal. Sort of in 'whatev' mode w her. She just mentioned I was incredibly easy to talk to, etc, etc. I am sort of a talker.


----------



## EleGirl

Diana7 said:


> It is normal for workers to constantly hug their clients in the USA? It just wouldnt happen here period. Not professional.


No it's not.


----------



## Evinrude58

bobsmith said:


> In a round about way, yes. We were chatting and she texted me a pic. I have decided not to get ambitious here and just enjoy the company because their patio is pretty cool. I'm also saving a ton of cash as she never lets me tip her. If she gets off before close, she comes to drink with me, walk her to her car, etc.
> 
> But maybe my smarter side is kicking in and realizing it would likely be a fling. Not too much in common.
> 
> So yeah, I have a number, but not really permission to use it...lol I'm also cool with a friendly deal. Sort of in 'whatev' mode w her. She just mentioned I was incredibly easy to talk to, etc, etc. I am sort of a talker.


Yeah, that was on purpose and she wants you to use it.


----------



## EleGirl

bobsmith said:


> I am always looking for dog friendly places but I prefer to have her outside. She is service dog quality but I try to be respectful, especially eateries.
> 
> I just don't do dog parks and mostly advocate against them mostly because it is a horde of undersocialized dogs and bad things happen.


We have dozen or more dog parks here where I live. I use them all the time. I've never seen dogs misbehave to the point that it's a problem. Mostly the just run around playing catch, chasing each other, sniffing each other's behinds, etc. The dogs love it. Generally over time the dog owners and the dogs become familiar with each other. Much of it has to do with how the dog owners deal with the dogs.


----------



## bobsmith

Evinrude58 said:


> Yeah, that was on purpose and she wants you to use it.


I am not that naive and realize we might have a little "infatuation" thing going on. But I got the hint there was another guy and I do NOT want a woman to monkey branch over to me. It is a turn off. I don't think she is a bad human, and I don't think she intentionally is trying to make a thing. We just happen to click.


----------



## Evinrude58

No woman texts a Just met man a picture, knowing that man now has her number, if she doesn’t want the man to use it. One never knows if she wants you to contact her for an ego boost so she can “let you down easy”, or if she just wants some side action, or if she actually considers you for a possible relationship.
But one thing is for sure, she doesn’t mind that you have her number and if she’s not taking your tips, there is something else she’s getting from your interaction that is more important to her than money. JMO


----------



## bobsmith

EleGirl said:


> We have dozen or more dog parts here where I live. I use them all the time. I've never seen dogs misbehave to the point that it's a problem. Mostly the just run around playing catch, chasing each other, sniffing each other's behinds, etc. The dogs love it. Generally over time the dog owners and the dogs become familiar with each other. Much of it has to do with how the dog owners deal with the dogs.


That is an extremely loaded topic for me but I am certainly all for dogs getting unleashed exercise and dog/dog socials. The issue is the initial meeting of dogs and these parks being open to whoever. Especially with young dogs, even one bad experience can scar a dog mentally for life. 

But I mean, all things in context, I'd much rather see a dog hit a park than what I see most commonly which is nothing! People will literally buy a GSD, live in an apartment, leave the dog in there all day, and complain they their dog sucks! Yeah, your dog is miserable. 

I had to tell a neighbor that is a TEACHER and parent to a special needs kid that her dog raising skills suck! She has a Golden doodle, which she complained was a bad dog. All while she watches my dog with no lease/collar/fence casually lay in the front yard. So she finds out I do this stuff and wants me to assess her dog. I found absolutely NOTHING wrong with her dog, and that dog remarkably stable for having a crap life. It spends 12hrs/day in a crate! No exercise at all, but complains that when they are home, the dog is crazy in the house. NO SH*&!

Said the dog would run off if let outside but I observed and the dog was trying to drain the batteries. I shocked her when I took my dog over because I can get her dog back through mine, and we watched them run around the yard like idiots for an hour! Then that dog came back and laid next to us. Most times it is not the dog, it's the owner.


----------



## ccpowerslave

bobsmith said:


> Most times it is not the dog, it's the owner.


100%. Waiting till retirement and we’re done with our International travel and then I will finally get my GSD. Hopefully not a puppy, I think I’m probably looking at one of the trained adolescents that are around 11mo where you go to an overnight thing and learn to keep up with their training before you take them home.

Anyway dog is going everywhere with us.


----------



## bobsmith

ccpowerslave said:


> 100%. Waiting till retirement and we’re done with our International travel and then I will finally get my GSD. Hopefully not a puppy, I think I’m probably looking at one of the trained adolescents that are around 11mo where you go to an overnight thing and learn to keep up with their training before you take them home.
> 
> Anyway dog is going everywhere with us.


Good on you! That is great to hear! Something people don't think about is many breeders, in the sake of profit, move puppies out really young. A couple extra months with their family really helps them understand things like bite control, proper play with other dogs, etc. 

But you bet, a well adjusted dog is one that gets constant interaction and family involvement. I always shake my head when I see people out chasing their dog down that ran off.


----------



## Enigma32

EleGirl said:


> We have dozen or more dog parts here where I live. I use them all the time. I've never seen dogs misbehave to the point that it's a problem. Mostly the just run around playing catch, chasing each other, sniffing each other's behinds, etc. The dogs love it. Generally over time the dog owners and the dogs become familiar with each other. Much of it has to do with how the dog owners deal with the dogs.


You might live in a nice area. I used to go to this one dog park with my ex all the time and someone always brought a pit bull that started fights with the other dogs. Never failed. We started leaving the park once someone showed up with a pit bull. Less drama.


----------



## bobsmith

Enigma32 said:


> You might live in a nice area. I used to go to this one dog park with my ex all the time and someone always brought a pit bull that started fights with the other dogs. Never failed. We started leaving the park once someone showed up with a pit bull. Less drama.


Could probably have an entire thread over dogs. I work with a lot. Honestly don't think the neighborhoods have much to do with it other than people with money might farm out some 'real' training. But that is usually a bandaid for busy families. 

Pits- They are at the VERY top of the list by far in bite statistics. I will never ignore that fact. Do I trust good pits? yes I do! Trust them with my life? nope! Pits can be super awesome companions but their marked traits coupled with the type of people that commonly get them, makes them what they are. Pits were bread to be powerful dogs, and they are. But their critical downfall is they are not very intelligent. There are certain anomalies but overall, they don't think, they react!!! You compare that to many other large breeds and realize there is risk. Many pits are well intentioned and want to serve, but they miss on a few points. 

People buy dogs as pets and totally ignore their gene pool! Certain dogs were bread for a purpose. Please go get yourself a Border Collie and let me know how that works out in your apartment! Certain dogs like pugs are mutants without even good health genes. They were bread for vanity. With working breeds, you can take the dog out of the wild, but you will never take the wild out of that dog! People need to know that! GSDs are shepards. Built to be defenders and protectors. If you don't understand that when buying one, you might regret it. 

I bring up GSDs because I know them and well. One of the best protection dogs on the planet, BUT their instinct is the bite! I can tell you many military and LEO operations have moved quickly towards the Belgian Malinois because of there traits being so similar to the GSD, but their instinct is not the bite! They typically assess and require verbal command and training to bite. GSDs can become a liability to LE agencies because they want to hook up! In certain settings, like the Middle East, you bet I want that GSD with me, but it can get dicey in the states.


----------



## Divinely Favored

bobsmith said:


> Could probably have an entire thread over dogs. I work with a lot. Honestly don't think the neighborhoods have much to do with it other than people with money might farm out some 'real' training. But that is usually a bandaid for busy families.
> 
> Pits- They are at the VERY top of the list by far in bite statistics. I will never ignore that fact. Do I trust good pits? yes I do! Trust them with my life? nope! Pits can be super awesome companions but their marked traits coupled with the type of people that commonly get them, makes them what they are. Pits were bread to be powerful dogs, and they are. But their critical downfall is they are not very intelligent. There are certain anomalies but overall, they don't think, they react!!! You compare that to many other large breeds and realize there is risk. Many pits are well intentioned and want to serve, but they miss on a few points.
> 
> People buy dogs as pets and totally ignore their gene pool! Certain dogs were bread for a purpose. Please go get yourself a Border Collie and let me know how that works out in your apartment! Certain dogs like pugs are mutants without even good health genes. They were bread for vanity. With working breeds, you can take the dog out of the wild, but you will never take the wild out of that dog! People need to know that! GSDs are shepards. Built to be defenders and protectors. If you don't understand that when buying one, you might regret it.
> 
> I bring up GSDs because I know them and well. One of the best protection dogs on the planet, BUT their instinct is the bite! I can tell you many military and LEO operations have moved quickly towards the Belgian Malinois because of there traits being so similar to the GSD, but their instinct is not the bite! They typically assess and require verbal command and training to bite. GSDs can become a liability to LE agencies because they want to hook up! In certain settings, like the Middle East, you bet I want that GSD with me, but it can get dicey in the states.


Wife used to have pits. Both were lap babies. One day they flipped and tried to eat her niece up while she was holding her. She got child safe and went in house got her gun and came back outside and put her dogs down.


----------



## bobsmith

Divinely Favored said:


> Wife used to have pits. Both were lap babies. One day they flipped and tried to eat her niece up while she was holding her. She got child safe and went in house got her gun and came back outside and put her dogs down.


jezus! I can only commend on the conviction! I hear similar stories a LOT, and I mean a LOT. Not just Pits, but all breeds. People think because they are perfect with their little family, they are just perfect! They have someone over, and dynamics change. This is where the human better understand and be the alpha over that dog. I have literally walked to get, and carried a dog 1/4mi in the sake of training. "You don't run the show, I do" is the mentality every powerful breed owner needs to understand. 

I mostly train Dobies. It has little to do with vanity, and everything to do with the traits I see as the perfect dog, in a useful sense. Dobies are just as aware, vigilant, and intelligent as GSDs, but they don't have the drive to bite, and they have short easy hair. They will make any visitor think twice, but a Dobie's intelligence can be trusted to extremes. A good Dobie will even take a small bite without retaliating because they want to keep the peace. I have personally never even known a Dobie in a bite case. If I ever did, I would want to be in the middle to understand what happened. That is how strongly I feel for the breed. There are always bad actors with mental issues, but they are rare IMO. 

If you can't tell, I love the breed. It saddens me when I see one not cared for correctly. Please just go look on youtube for videos of Dobies attacking. Good luck! What you will find is ridiculously loyal owners that just love their Dobies and want to share them.


----------



## Enigma32

bobsmith said:


> If you can't tell, I love the breed. It saddens me when I see one not cared for correctly. Please just go look on youtube for videos of Dobies attacking. Good luck! What you will find is ridiculously loyal owners that just love their Dobies and want to share them.


To be fair, no one owns Dobies anymore but every ghetto drug dealer out there has at least 2 pit bulls at home. 

Pit bulls are very good dogs but people who don't know squat are always the ones that seem to own them. And the people who do more harm than good by ignoring traits of different breeds with dumb, feel good lines like, "it's all how you raise them." 

I have a new neighbor that just moved in a month ago with their pit bull and they think they can just let the dog run around in their fenced in back yard like that dog won't escape and get into mischief. The dog has already escaped the fence a few times. Just a matter of time before something bad happens.


----------



## Divinely Favored

bobsmith said:


> jezus! I can only commend on the conviction! I hear similar stories a LOT, and I mean a LOT. Not just Pits, but all breeds. People think because they are perfect with their little family, they are just perfect! They have someone over, and dynamics change. This is where the human better understand and be the alpha over that dog. I have literally walked to get, and carried a dog 1/4mi in the sake of training. "You don't run the show, I do" is the mentality every powerful breed owner needs to understand.
> 
> I mostly train Dobies. It has little to do with vanity, and everything to do with the traits I see as the perfect dog, in a useful sense. Dobies are just as aware, vigilant, and intelligent as GSDs, but they don't have the drive to bite, and they have short easy hair. They will make any visitor think twice, but a Dobie's intelligence can be trusted to extremes. A good Dobie will even take a small bite without retaliating because they want to keep the peace. I have personally never even known a Dobie in a bite case. If I ever did, I would want to be in the middle to understand what happened. That is how strongly I feel for the breed. There are always bad actors with mental issues, but they are rare IMO.
> 
> If you can't tell, I love the breed. It saddens me when I see one not cared for correctly. Please just go look on youtube for videos of Dobies attacking. Good luck! What you will find is ridiculously loyal owners that just love their Dobies and want to share them.


BinL had his pack(Rodesian Ridgebacks/Blackmouth Kers/Leapord Kers and the ranch foreman, the Blue Healer...17 total). He got a new young male Ridgeback and several of the dogs jumped him and killed him.

BinL went to whipping on the ones that did it...including his ranch dog, sisters female (the #2 *****) and couple more. One that was always a little off growled at him while BinL was whopping him. He went in tge house got his 357 came back out and shot the dog. Said. I am not goibg to have one of my dogs growl at me. The other dogs that got whipped for killing the young male disappeared for 2 days before tgey decided it was safe to come home after their pack mate was shot. BinL said you better not allow a dog in your pack show aggression toward you and get away with it. You better be head of your pack or you will loose control of them.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Divinely Favored said:


> BinL had his pack(Rodesian Ridgebacks/Blackmouth Kers/Leapord Kers and the ranch foreman, the Blue Healer...17 total). He got a new young male Ridgeback and several of the dogs jumped him and killed him.
> 
> BinL went to whipping on the ones that did it...including his ranch dog, sisters female (the #2 ***) and couple more. One that was always a little off growled at him while BinL was whopping him. He went in tge house got his 357 came back out and shot the dog. Said. I am not goibg to have one of my dogs growl at me. The other dogs that got whipped for killing the young male disappeared for 2 days before tgey decided it was safe to come home after their pack mate was shot. BinL said you better not allow a dog in your pack show aggression toward you and get away with it. You better be head of your pack or you will loose control of them.


Wtf? Dude shouldn’t have dogs at all. That is insane. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored

Elizabeth001 said:


> Wtf? Dude shouldn’t have dogs at all. That is insane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have a pack and let one of them challenge you, and you dont shut it down you may end up being the one on the ground eat up.


----------



## Elizabeth001

Divinely Favored said:


> You have a pack and let one of them challenge you, and you dont shut it down you may end up being the one on the ground eat up.


I reiterate…some people shouldn’t have dogs at all. Or perhaps stick to one. I’m still like wtf?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Married

Ours is deadly so you better watch your back 😂😂😂😂


----------



## ConanHub

Mr.Married said:


> Ours is deadly so you better watch your back 😂😂😂😂
> View attachment 78630


Why you got to scare me like that!!!????


----------



## Divinely Favored

Mr.Married said:


> Ours is deadly so you better watch your back 😂😂😂😂
> View attachment 78630


Uncle Si ?


----------



## Divinely Favored

Elizabeth001 said:


> I reiterate…some people shouldn’t have dogs at all. Or perhaps stick to one. I’m still like wtf?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They got most of the gyps fixed. Last time had 3 litters at same time...i think it was 32 puppies. All given away. I think they are down to 11 or 12 dogs. He says he has to buy dog food like he does cattle feed....by the ton.

After dealing with the one dog the others were like OMG! All have been on their best behavior now.


----------



## tech-novelist

bobsmith said:


> I have mentally retracted any emotional interest, but though everyone tells me it's "all about the tip", it seems to be saving me some cash since she has not let me tip her the past couple visits. I guess walking her to her car is probably all part of the act too, but I just see it as a friendly gesture.
> 
> I would not mind if they changed this place to a more typical venue, but I will still enjoy what they have going.


For a moment there I thought you were saying "it's just the tip", but that would be different.


----------

